# Are the puncture repair kit from Poundland any good?



## rockyraccoon (8 Feb 2013)

My question is about the patches and not the tools etc.. I've been thinking about getting one of those (comes with glue, chalks, etc) but I am also wondering if there is any merit in buying those expensive kit of patches sold by CRC, Wiggle, Evans, etc. Are the more expensive better for long term use? Any difference in quality?


----------



## palinurus (8 Feb 2013)

I only ever buy cheap puncture kits from Wilcos etc. they seem fine.

Does that one pictured really have a couple of those little rubber tubes for those valves you never see anymore?

It's a bit heavy on chalk and light on patches! 2 glue tubes tho'.


----------



## deanE (8 Feb 2013)

No inflated prices for me. I also only buy cheap patches and glue. Never let me down. I would probably throw the rest of the kit away though.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Feb 2013)

dont know how much these cost, but I have the Park self adhesive patches and theyre brilliant, no messing with glue etc and they just work, and take up no space in my pocket


----------



## darth vadar (9 Feb 2013)

I only ever buy cheapo ones too.

Picked up one of the left over Aldi puncture repair kits for 99p yesterday, but with puncture proof resistant tyres, I am hoping I will never need to use it!


----------



## ian emmerson (10 Feb 2013)

Cheaper kits for me too and no real problems. Do though tend to keep an eye on the glue as I have noticed a tube quickly drying out once opened.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Feb 2013)

Lee_M said:


> dont know how much these cost, but I have the Park self adhesive patches and theyre brilliant, no messing with glue etc and they just work, and take up no space in my pocket


 
Either those or the topeak ones.

Costly i suppose but so easy and simple.


----------



## compo (10 Feb 2013)

I cannot remember where I purchased it but a cheapie outfit I bought had patches that were like cardboard they were so stiff and completely unusable. I find the outfits from Wilkinsons perfectly OK, although I have never tried their glueless patches.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Feb 2013)

They're only a quid... get one and try it?


----------



## compo (10 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> They're only a quid... get one and try it?


 
The obvious answer, but may I just add wait until you get home, having changed the tube on the road. Finding that your patches don't stick isn't best done on the side of the road miles from home.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Feb 2013)

Fair point. I suggest riding round the block many times until unlucky enough to get a visitation.


----------



## Robeh (10 Feb 2013)

i use these patches excellent and cheap see below................

ignore some off the stupid reviews

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_163955_langId_-1_categoryId_228377


----------



## edwardd67 (10 Feb 2013)

Bought a repair kit from Asda yesterday, Glueless patches and 3 tyre levers.
Glueless =Useless the patches are stuck to the backing paper rendering them unusable!
Can't find receipt or be bothered to take them back.


----------



## rockyraccoon (10 Feb 2013)

thanks.. I've used the topeak and they are great but more expensive. I am looking for a cheaper alternative for when I get home, having changed the tube on the road. I'm going to get some cheap patches however I'll invest in a better glue.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Feb 2013)

I get the Wilkinsons ones and have had no problems. I also bought a Weldtite branded box from CRC once which was identical to the WIlko one other than the label, and the fact that it cost three times as much.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Feb 2013)

The poundland ones are fine IME.
The levers aren't too bad, but the spanner thing is very uncomfy to use.
I have seen ones with a dumbell / dog bone spanner in.







They're better to use, but don't last long, as the spanner is made of cheese and can break.


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Feb 2013)

I shall look for the black spur one as I like metal levers having had too many plastic ones snap on use and my beloved doesn't appreciate the bent spoons. I must also go and get a spare tub or two and some tub tape as I think I 'maybe' pushing my luck not carrying spares on my sunday ride.


----------



## rockyraccoon (10 Feb 2013)

park tool levers are the best one after having tried so many plastic and metal ones


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> park tool levers are the best one after having tried so many plastic and metal ones


 

agreed.
Tough as old boots as the saying goes.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Feb 2013)

Schwalbe levers

http://www.rushcycles.co.uk/m49b112s485p4005/SCHWALBE-Tyre-Levers-set-3-2011/RS_GB

My LBS uses them and says he has never broke one.


----------



## mr_cellophane (11 Feb 2013)

Little Tesco ones for me. No spanners/levers, but they come in a handy plastic box. Great value if you get a 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## cycleman (11 Feb 2013)

The park patches are great as someone said previously, no glue or faffing around. Me personally if I'm on the road I just use spare tubes.
If I discover a flat when I'm at home the


----------

